# Operating Your Outboard - How much throttle?



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

So lets say that your outboard is correctly propped. 
Lets say that the weather conditions are perfect.
Lets say you have a 20 mile run to where you want to fish.
Lets say that how much fuel you burn in a trip isn't an issue.

Are you typically running WOT, 90%, 75%?


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Probably running at about 2/3. Enjoy the ride and conditions.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

If I'm by myself I'll go wide open, but when I have people with me I go about 60 -75% throttle


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I run across open bay 15-18 miles at about 4000-4500rpm which is 25-30mph in decent chop with my 2 stroke Yamaha 70. Round trip averages 8-9 gallons of fuel.
Ice cream conditions WOT


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> 2 stroke Yamaha 70


Two strokes only have two speeds...Idle & WOT


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

4500 to 5000 rpm on the F60. Max is 6000 rpm. Seldom full throttle except in emergencies or moving away from storms.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

75%

I dont ever peg it on wot.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

F40 pretty much wot all the time or close to depending on conditions.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

3800-4500. Never max which is about 5200+/-on my Etec. I know it’s low. Been that way since 06.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

80-90% of WOT. I will run WOT about 10% of a trip.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nothing wrong with running WOT or it wouldn’t be WOT...the red line figures on outboards are actually a few hundred rpm below damaging the motor. Let em eat! Yamaha 2 strokes max RPM states 5500 but it’s actually 5850. 4 stroke Yamahas are 6400 I believe.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

whatever is the sweet spot is for the rig.....u know it when u hit it


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

The root of my question is really which Zuke I will want. 60 or 90. Like the weight of the 60 (and a grand less is nice but not really an issue) but not sure I would be happy with the speed of the 60 unless running it pretty much 90%.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I think my boat can run WOT about 40 mph but i run at 27


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

WOT to fishing grounds, 1,000 rpms home
Ha but usually 4,000 (5500 wot) Outboard sweet spot.


----------



## nautilott (Oct 29, 2017)

Not a lot of experience with the skiff, but 20-25 mph is plenty. Hit 35 on the GPS....once & done.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2019)

How much throttle? All of it! Go with the 90!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

As fast as conditions will allow, without taking a beating. If I can do wide open then I’m probably running within 200-400 rpms of it.


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

Wide open!


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

5,000 to 5,100 rpms on my 60 Suzuki will push me right at 30 to 31.5 if that helps. Running harder doesn’t justify the fuel burn and additional wear and tear in my mind. I seldom run WOT and when I do it is for short periods.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

I’ve trolled through hundreds of performances charts for different outboards and mostly it seems each one is most efficient, best miles per gallon that is, when in the 3,000 to 4,000 RPM range.

I remember an old rule that said at WOT an outboard burns roughly 1 gph per each 10 hp, so a 90hp is burning about 9gph at WOT. That rule seems to apply to all motors, so the efficiency benefits of new technologies are had well below WOT.

And this is why a bigger motor can be more efficient then a little one, it can loaf along in it’s best mpg range while the little motor needs to work harder to keep the boat on plane.

I get best economy on my Evo x with a 60hp in the low 4000 range, probably that indicates the boat really does need a bit more motor. But for what I do 90% of the time, I’ve probably made the best compromise, there are times, like full livewell and three adults onboard, when I wish I had more power. And the 90hp will ‘super cruise’ that is get really good economy if you just have to go fast (by fast, I mean faster), but only if you keep the RPM in the sweet spot.

I could be wrong about all of this, being wrong is the only thing I’ve ever really been good at.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I typically run 75% wherever I'm going.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

As hard as I try to convince myself that the 60 will be fine I just don't think I can get the speed I want for my long runs with it. Guess I am going to have to find a way to save some weight and go with the 90. LiFe batteries for the troller look like one answer.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

el9surf said:


> I typically run 75% wherever I'm going.


I’m not trying to troll you, but how do you gauge your at 75% power?

The easy answer might go ‘max rpm is 6000, so 4500 is 75% of max.’ This assumes the power curve is linear and also ignores the fact that no motor idles at zero RPM, or maybe idle power is really 10 or 20%.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Fritz said:


> I’m not trying to troll you, but how do you gauge your at 75% power?
> 
> The easy answer might go ‘max rpm is 6000, so 4500 is 75% of max.’ This assumes the power curve is linear and also ignores the fact that no motor idles at zero RPM, or maybe idle power is really 10 or 20%.


It was a generalization, I didn't feel like explaining that the motor doesn't start at 0 or 700, figured everybody knew that. My Yami 60 4 stroke tops out at 6000 rpm. I run around at 4000 rpm, which is actually less than 75% depending on how you look at it. Figured it was easier to answer in percentage of max rpm for simplicity. My two strokes run wot regularly so 100% if anybody is wondering percentage.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I usually am Wide Open to the cut or creek I want to fish then cut back to ~50% and start carving through the creeks just in case I forgot where I left one of those pesky oyster bars.


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

I usually run around 4000rpms. I am running 50 horse 4 stroke Honda.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Definitely depends on the boat/motor combo. If fuel burn isn't an issue (can't wait to have a skiff small enough to feel that way), and it's slicked-out conditions, I'll generally cruise at 75-90% throttle. My Hewes can go faster than I usually want to go, so I tend to cruise around 75% rather than hammer down. Occasionally I like to let her eat, but that's just for a little thrill (or tournaments) and not a typical cruise. If I had a smaller engine, though, I'd probably still want to cruise at a similar speed or slightly slower, I'd just use more throttle to do it.

Actually now that I think about it, slicked out conditions are rare enough to where I usually like to get after it, just because I have the opportunity


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I have the zuke 60 and typically run at like 4500 rpm when i have other people in the skiff. 4500-4700 RPM is like 25-29 mph on mine depending on current. I will run WOT if its great conditions or if I'm by myself but even still open water here kind of sucks most of the time and that skiff rides great at 4500 rpms.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I have the zuke 60 and typically run at like 4500 rpm when i have other people in the skiff. 4500-4700 RPM is like 25-29 mph on mine depending on current. I will run WOT if its great conditions or if I'm by myself but even still open water here kind of sucks most of the time and that skiff rides great at 4500 rpms.


And hence my question in the first place. I just don't think I can live with sub 30 cruise. I just have too long of runs for that.


----------



## Snookyrookie (Sep 9, 2016)

I’m at WOT most of the time. My previous boat was a Donzi 38ZR, even at wot I feel like I’m stuck lol.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> And hence my question in the first place. I just don't think I can live with sub 30 cruise. I just have too long of runs for that.


If draft is a big factor, I'd consider getting the 60 and running it a little harder. I wouldn't worry about longevity of the motor or anything if you cruise up near max RPM all the time.

Although, if you feel like you can offset the extra weight or can live with the slightly deeper draft, it is pretty nice to have your cruise speed put you around 4000 rpm or so. It's quieter and more fuel efficient, and you can punch it for a little extra oomph when you feel like you need it.

On bigger boats, I've found that a little extra power can help you in snotty conditions as well. Also, the extra power is nice on the days that you have an extra person in the boat, and you've got the live well(s) full, etc...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Why are people acting like running a motor WOT is going to somehow hurt it? A motor that has the piss run out of it will last longer than a cream puff. The same goes for vehicles. Use it or lose it! There’s a huge difference between using and abusing.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

4,000 to 4,500 rpm, which is in the 24 to 28 mph range. Usually closer to 4,000. I spend all week in a rush.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

ifsteve said:


> And hence my question in the first place. I just don't think I can live with sub 30 cruise. I just have too long of runs for that.


 Draft while poling weighed heavier for me than going a bit faster. Again WOT it will run 36-38 and I do that quite often, but in most conditions its a lot more comfortable to back off a bit. 30mph in this skiff feels like 40 in a VHP if that makes sense.


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

On my 15T - i only have a 25hp on it. If conditions allow- that motor is always run at WOT which is 22mph fully loaded and it burns about 2.5 gallons per hour. I have a jon boat with a 4S 20hp Tohatsu-- again- that motor is either in Neutral or running WOT at approx 22 mph. It sips gas.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Look up some fuel charts online. Fuel consumption can nearly double between cruising speeds and wide open. Unless I'm in a rush I'm cruising.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

ifsteve said:


> And hence my question in the first place. I just don't think I can live with sub 30 cruise. I just have too long of runs for that.


Whats the draft diff between the 60 and 90. If a inch or less go with the extra power. Sounds like with the long runs the 90 is the ticket. It would suck to have a long run back if a storm was coming on and you had the 60.


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

jimsmicro said:


> Look up some fuel charts online. Fuel consumption can nearly double between cruising speeds and wide open. Unless I'm in a rush I'm cruising.


That is true on larger boats. On skiffs, not so much. On my Shadowcast 18 with Tohatsu 30, my economy at 4500 RPM (~10 MPG) is only about 1 MPG better than what it is at WOT. That's with real-time NMEA2K data also, not math at the pump.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

He stated “if fuel burn isn’t an issue”


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Steve, I believe water conditions are going to be your limiting factor on your "long runs." Especially if you're crossing open water. The speed of the 90 may be wasted due to too rough of a ride.


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

My boat tops out at 50 in ideal conditions. I normally run 30-35. The world is just a lot more peaceful at that pace.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

My 9.9 mercury is operated in a binary fashion. Idle or WOT.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

No issue with running WOT. My last engine manufacturer said to keep it between 5-6k when running it for longer periods. If conditions allow keep it pinned down! I make 30 mile runs to fish areas , I rather take 15-20 minutes longer to get there and save a 1-2” of draft on the boat for the other hours of fishing time I’m there.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Swe said:


> No issue with running WOT. My last engine manufacturer said to keep it between 5-6k when running it for longer periods. If conditions allow keep it pinned down! I make 30 mile runs to fish areas , I rather take 15-20 minutes longer to get there and save a 1-2” of draft on the boat for the other hours of fishing time I’m there.[/QUOTE
> 
> Absolutely but I don't think the difference in draft between a 60 and 90 is 1-2". Probably more like 1/2-1". But we'll see what the guys at the shop think.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

I believe Kevin told me 1” - 1 1/2” more. I had a 50 on last boat and top speed was about 33 and ran it WOT most the time. If this one is mid 30’s I’ll be ok with that.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No way you are looking at over an inch increase in draft with a 90, it’s physically impossible unless you are not distributing weight evenly.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> No way you are looking at over an inch increase in draft with a 90, it’s physically impossible unless you are not distributing weight evenly.[/QUOTE
> The 90 is over 100 lb heavier then the 60 , I can definitely see that increasing draft at least an 1” on any boat. But may that’s not a big deal for some if the speed is more important.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

A cubic foot of hull volume floats approximately 60 pounds. If the 90 is about a hundred pounds more than the 60 it will displace approximately 2,880 cubic inches more water. At the water line if the hull is 60” wide and 16’ long the wetted area is about 11,000 cubic inches so one more inch of draft would float another 400#.
This is rough but close enough.
If you don’t change your weight distribution and put some more weight forward with the 90 on it you might see close to an inch more draft at the transom but move some weight forward to offset the additional 100# and the weight will be distributed more evenly across the hull.


----------



## Swe (Apr 19, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> A cubic foot of hull volume floats approximately 60 pounds. If the 90 is about a hundred pounds more than the 60 it will displace approximately 2,880 cubic inches more water. At the water line if the hull is 60” wide and 16’ long the wetted area is about 11,000 cubic inches so one more inch of draft would float another 400#.
> This is rough but close enough.
> If you don’t change your weight distribution and put some more weight forward with the 90 on it you might see close to an inch more draft at the transom but move some weight forward to offset the additional 100# and the weight will be distributed more evenly across the hull.


Yes agree the weight can be moved around to off set heavier engine . I’ve done this on many boats but sometimes I regretted eating up valuable dry storage up front for battery storage . These drafts builders are giving use are normal resting state , yes someone up front fishing will decrease the draft in the back . I’m just relaying info they gave me when I was deciding the 60 vs 90 . To me I always chasing fish to the last second I can float . A 1/2” more is worth it to me . Had many boats and I realized most days I can’t be going 40 + in a flat bottom boat comfortably so I decide to go light and a little slower. Best if he talks with builder and confirm the numbers they tell him.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Boat builders are never wrong or misleading...


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Almost always running about 4000 at cruise or right about there depending on how she feels. Based on 6200wot, that is about 65%. I am much more about running the boat where it feels happy with the load and conditions. It just so happens that this is almost always between 3800 and 4100 cruising about 27-30mph and 6.8-7.2mpg. There are certainly times I will light her up and it is usually that last minute or two before I get to my canal. I have been thinking about selling my VHP and getting something a little smaller (read: shallower) but after talking with Kevin, I'm not so sure I'd really be gaining more than what I will be giving up in rough water ability. Personally, I'd be inclined to get the bigger motor.
I wonder how a flats tower EVOx would run...


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Boat builders are never wrong or misleading...


I have yet to see the speed I was told by the builder.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Marsh Pirate said:


> I have yet to see the speed I was told by the builder.


Exactly my concern.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

It would help if we gave more info on our boats and motor hp. I have an EVOx with a 60 Suzuki. The very best wot is [email protected] mph.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

boats should be powered no less than 80% of the rated horsepower......


it is always better taking your time


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Use it or lose it!


Yessir...had the Tohatsu 50 strung out crossing the bay today playing with trim, engine height, tabs, etc...saw 34 which is plenty fast on my little tunnel / tiller sitting that low to the water.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Marsh Pirate said:


> I have yet to see the speed I was told by the builder.


They told me low to mid 40's depending on load and prop for my VHP with Zuke 140. I get 43-45mph WOT, half a bag of gas (16 gallons), light fishing load. Best ever was 46.1 stripped and almost out of gas. I tried out a lot of props and am running a custom 4 blade cleaver style prop designed for hole shot.


----------



## Ben (Dec 21, 2016)

60 etec on SM1656. Top speed at WOT is upper 30’s. Most of the time I run between 4200 and 5200 rpm which puts me between 23-30 mph depending on conditions and load. That’s perfect for me because I actually don’t feel safe going over 30 mph unless conditions make me do so.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Boat builders are never wrong or misleading...


Happens every time green paper is involved , not just boat builders


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

crboggs said:


> Yessir...had the Tohatsu 50 strung out crossing the bay today playing with trim, engine height, tabs, etc...saw 34 which is plenty fast on my little tunnel / tiller sitting that low to the water.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

^^^^^^crying ....

come on! 
Come on! Come on!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

State fish rob said:


> ^^^^^^crying ....
> 
> Come on! Come on!


*lol* I was looking for a tailwind to push me to 35 but no joy.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I’d go with the 90 AND run it WOT. No replacement for displacement!


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

From a guy who poles a 90 zuke quite often, you’re not going to be reaching the water you’re going for with that engine. I love running her but she’s just a pig in the true skinny stuff. I’ve poled the 90 zuke on several different hulls and it’s just too much weight for me. After spending the last week running an f70 around the keys and taking a 12° Hull into water I would fish in my Cayo, I can tell you what my next build will be rigged with.


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

Me


makin moves said:


> F40 pretty much wot all the time or close to depending on conditions.


 Too


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

No guessing with my ETEC. I also have it networked to my Lowrance and besides being the most "comfortable" engine/vessel speed, it is also the highest MPG at around 9mpg/4500 RPM and 27 mph


----------



## ednaught (Apr 26, 2018)

If it's slick calm, I'm usually running about 5000 rpm on my etec 50. Probably about 85% throttle. If I got a late start I'll run WOT.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> From a guy who poles a 90 zuke quite often, you’re not going to be reaching the water you’re going for with that engine. I love running her but she’s just a pig in the true skinny stuff. I’ve poled the 90 zuke on several different hulls and it’s just too much weight for me. After spending the last week running an f70 around the keys and taking a 12° Hull into water I would fish in my Cayo, I can tell you what my next build will be rigged with.


Yep. All of this.

I will be running a f70 tiller on my next skiff.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

How fast I run to the fishing grounds depends on weather and also tide. I’ve had days where the tide was high at like 8 am and it was a 35+ mile run to them. These days it’s 5000+ rpms and over 50mph. Monday when I went out tides and time were in my favor. 4.2mpg and 30mph at just over 3,000rpms. 

My old action craft had a 115 on it because of long runs like you are talking about. I could run 38-39 mph at like 4600-4800 rpms. That boat didn’t like cruising under 33mph.


----------



## Mack (May 12, 2019)

Wide open throttle it's not that damaging to the motor as long as you pre warm it up to operating temp. So many times I watch other boaters drop their boat in the water fire it up and off they go wide open throttle with nice cold cylinder blocks and Linings knowing that all the tolerances are tight and they're doing detrimental damage to their motor especially the piston rings and the internal rod and journal bearings. The second my boat hits the water I fire it up and it continues to warm up while I Park the trailer and do my final gear loadout. All outboard motors have an internal thermostat that opens usually at least a 140* AS that must be The Sweet Spot in the motor to prevent premature internal wear.


----------



## Ahnko Chee (Mar 6, 2019)

I just like to get on plane then throttle back just enough to maintain the plane, and enjoy the ride. I usually drag a couple of weighed down chrome jet heads, great at high speed, and don't worry pelagics swinn REAL fast.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

I go by the boat/motors sweet spot. There is a spot somewhere in the range of every setup that all smooth's out and she just feels right.. Find that and that's your optimal running speed. Usually around the 2/3 mark.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

My 94 2-stroke Merc wants WOT.
I oblige.


----------



## Fishman01 (Feb 13, 2016)

WOT all the time. I have fish waiting for me.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

ifsteve said:


> So lets say that your outboard is correctly propped.
> Lets say that the weather conditions are perfect.
> Lets say you have a 20 mile run to where you want to fish.
> Lets say that how much fuel you burn in a trip isn't an issue.
> ...


I can give you some perspective from the point of view of the guy in the kayak that you’re passing. Nothing is worse than the boat who goes by me half way up on plane - probably running about 2/3 throttle. That throws the biggest wake. When you have to go by someone in a small boat or trying to fish I think you should go by WOT.


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Shadowcast16 said:


> I agree my wake is a lot smaller at full throttle than 1/2 or 3/4 throttle.


Well yeah mine too, but nobody wants me passing them at that speed. Just being aware is huge. The worst is what we like to call "big wake speed" where the boat is just plowing along off plane. I see lots of inexperienced guys think they are being nice, when really they make it worse. Although sometimes they are in an idle zone and are just inconsiderate and in a hurry.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

bryson said:


> "big wake speed"


Yup...that comes in handy when you find a pod of dolphins.

I pushed a pod around for about half a mile one afternoon. Had the biggest male tucked right under the corner of the skiff rolled over on his side looking at me. Was pretty cool.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

bryson said:


> Well yeah mine too, but nobody wants me passing them at that speed. Just being aware is huge. The worst is what we like to call "big wake speed" where the boat is just plowing along off plane. I see lots of inexperienced guys think they are being nice, when really they make it worse. Although sometimes they are in an idle zone and are just inconsiderate and in a hurry.


The worst is the guy who comes flying up WOT and then about 50 yards away drops it to big wake speed.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

BobGee said:


> I can give you some perspective from the point of view of the guy in the kayak that you’re passing. Nothing is worse than the boat who goes by me half way up on plane - probably running about 2/3 throttle. That throws the biggest wake. When you have to go by someone in a small boat or trying to fish I think you should go by WOT.


Ok but that has zero to do with this thread. And its wrong anyway, at least from my perspective. When I go by a kayak I slow down to no wake. If a boat is on plane the amount a wake it throws is not changing much by its speed. its the boat that has its ass end dug deep that throws the big wake.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> Ok but that has zero to do with this thread. And its wrong anyway, at least from my perspective. When I go by a kayak I slow down to no wake. If a boat is on plane the amount a wake it throws is not changing much by its speed. its the boat that has its ass end dug deep that throws the big wake.


You have to be just idling to throw a smaller wake than a boat running full speed.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You have to be just idling to throw a smaller wake than a boat running full speed.


Almost no one slows down to idle which would be best. Many slow down to 1/3 throttle. That’s a big wake.

The part of the country where people are most likely to slow down seems to be Louisiana / Mississippi.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Well...lets also consider that paddling in a boat channel (especially anchoring in one) is kinda like playing in traffic. I slow down because I feel like its the polite thing to do, not because I feel like I have to...


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

crboggs said:


> Well...lets also consider that paddling in a boat channel (especially anchoring in one) is kinda like playing in traffic. I slow down because I feel like its the polite thing to do, not because I feel like I have to...


Same goes for those throwing a cast nest in the marked channel.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

eightwt said:


> Same goes for those throwing a cast nest in the marked channel.


Or at the boat ramp...but we're waaaay off topic now. *lol*


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

crboggs said:


> Well...lets also consider that paddling in a boat channel (especially anchoring in one) is kinda like playing in traffic. I slow down because I feel like its the polite thing to do, not because I feel like I have to...


I fished from a kayak for about a decade and can bust your little theory really quickly. I respect your posts and think you are most likely a smart dude but if you think the only time a power boat meets a paddle craft is in a boat lane I don’t know what planet you are from. Let’s drop the whole wake thing because this is not even remotely close to what this thread relates to.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> if you think the only time a power boat meets a paddle craft is in a boat lane I don’t know what planet you are from. Let’s drop the whole wake thing because this is not even remotely close to what this thread relates to.


Well yeah. I had the kayak, SUP, canoe before the skiff too. But like you said, we're way off topic.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I never go above 2/3 throttle unless it's glassy because I roll a 17T and I don't like getting wet and having spinal injuries.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

This is one reason I would love to have the 90 TLR on my skiff. I know guys that run those between 3500 and 4000rpms, get great speed and efficiency, and they'll last forever. I run my 70 pretty hard, but if I'm not in a rush I like to be at 5000 to 5200rpms.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

An operator is responsible for his or her vessel’s wake and any damage or personal injury it may cause.. and not limited to posted areas. I wouldn't want to explore the limits of that law in a courtroom. But yeah, paddling in the channel like an idiot is def not cool. Usually it's not anglers doing that... usually tourists on rental yaks. And I slow down for them too, bless their idiot hearts.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Due to break in procedure I have been running my fresh powerhead through the gambit! I threw almost 9 hours over three days.


----------



## mrbacklash (Nov 1, 2008)

I like running between 4700 and 5000 gets me pretty decent mpg and speed Cayenne with 60 Etec and 17p Rogue


----------

